# Ceilings to paint



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for someone who can paint popcorn ceilings. I did two rooms myself but neck and shoulders problems prevent me from completing the rest. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

pm sent as well. I'm offering 10% off for military and forum members right now


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

If you want to save some money, I can swing by and help you do it quickly. Prep your remaining rooms with plastic on the walls and floors and ill break out big baby *graco 210es* sprayer and we can spray out a whole house that's preped in 45 minutes

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------

